# Where to take the kids fishing?



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I am in the process of planning a weekend fishing/camping trip with some friends for the weekend from June 7th-9th and I am looking for some suggestions where to go. We want do some fishing but we don't have a boat so we will be fishing from the shore. There will be kids ranging form 2 years old to 5 years old so it needs to have the potential for steady fishing action from the shore to keep them interested. And a campground with a bathroom is ideal for the women and kids. Mirror lake would be perfect, but I was looking at their site and it looks like they don't open till the end of June because of the snow. 

Any suggestions? I would like to stay within 2 hours of Salt Lake. Feel free to PM if you like. Thanks for any help.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

Payson Lakes


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

You could go to strawberry. Take up some traps and go after crawdads while you are waiting for the fish to bite.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

How is the shore fishing at Currant Creek? I love fishing Strawberry, but I haven't had much success fishing from the shore there so I would like to try somewhere else. 

I love catching the crawdads up there. I made 3 big traps that I use when I take the scouts up there every year for a fishing trip. We usually catch so many we have to throw some back.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

mirror lake might be open, dont count it out. not a lot of snow left to melt up there. double check with the usfs and see.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One problem with places like Strawberry and Mirror Lake and other higher elevation waters is that it is going to be cold at times. Cold and young kids don't mix very well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You could try Trial Lake or Washington, but it may be too early for access.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

one thing to remember about strawberry, it fishes best from shore in the off season. If you are hitting it in the dead of summer fishing is S-L-O-W!!!!!. so now wouldn't be a bad time. also, keep moving if you are not catching fish.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Stateline Res. is a good one for kids. Plus there are a few other lakes close by that have good fishing.


----------

